# Secret Santa Paws Likes and Dislikes thread



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bugger it, I'll do it now 
sharloid, delca1 you need to send your address to your group leader by tomorrow, in order to take part
Please only post here, if you are taking part in Secret Santa Paws. Random posts make life very confusing for me! 

Format it like this:
Dog name
Dog age at Xmas
Dog breed/weight
Likes
Dislikes

So
Bailey
2 years 2 months
Westie x Papillon (8kg)
Likes: His favourite toys are soft toys! The stuffingless ones are most favoured. Kong is a brand we like and he likes anything that dispenses food . He loves frisbees! He is also ball obsessed in the house. He likes any food, other than one that has his allergens in (see dislikes) He is allowed most chews, including rawhide. His neck size is 13" Small, soft treats are his favourite though
Dislikes: He doesn't like loud toys as they scare him  He isn't keen on those vinyl toys. He can't have eggs or food with eggs in.

Max
2 years
Labrador Retriever 
Likes: Heavy duty toys! He destroys things easily. He eats anything so any treats are fab. If you are going to get him chews, please make sure they are larger size! His neck size is about 17" or so. I'm not actually sure  He too likes balls!
Dislikes: No soft toys or anything easily destroyed please - they won't last 2 minutes.

Poppet
3 years 11 months
Yorkshire Terrier
Likes: Tennis balls, soft cuddly toys, most treats
Dislikes: Don`t think there is anything, but no toys that are too big as she`s only 5kg.

Thanks 

DogLoverLou
Indiandpuppy
Canine K9
finleyjon
BlueJay
Pawsonme
Nicki85
Shikoku
Hanwombat
Jackie99
Lexiedhb
MrRustyRead
VickynHolly
Lauren5159
shadowmare
5headh
Amelia66
Mrsred
MissRV
bella2013
Apollo2012
delca1
StormyThai
JenSteWillow
Picklelily
Megan_M
Wilmer


Flamingoes


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yay! These kind of threads are always the most exciting in the lead up I think!   

Dog name - *Missy*

Dog age at Xmas - *12 years*

Dog breed/weight - *JRT x Yorkie 8kgs*

Likes - *Missy LOVES balls, and especially the Air Kong squeaky balls. She also loves interactive toys, puzzle games ( the more difficult the better), that kind of thing. She enjoys her treats too, and anything natural and long lasting would be appreciated I'm sure  Although one of her fave treats is the little mini sausages in a tin by Vitakraft that look like this -







She goes mad for them! But we can't always find them in pet shops anymore. I don't know her exact collar measurements but the small sizes between 10/14 inches usually fit.*

Dislikes - *We believe she has an intolerance to grains, especially rice, so please avoid any treats that are grain heavy. Natural treats are preferred please. She's also not keen on biscuit type treats. Also no clothing items as she's not a fan of dress up at all *

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dog name - *Tyler*

Dog age at Xmas - *8 years*

Dog breed/weight - *Lurchery type ( Whippet/Lab/Saluki ) but not very big really. About 21/22kg.*

Likes - *He enjoys his natural chew treats and his home comforts. He prefers stuffed toys that he can nibble on over things such as balls etc which he doesn't have a strong desire for. Collar size anything between 12-17 inches but I'm not exactly sure. A bandana would be more of a safe bet.*

Dislikes - *Nothing really. Although might be wise not to buy balls, or rope toys or anything like that. He's not overly toy motivated so those kind of toys will likely be ignored ( or stolen by Missy  )*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dog name - *Cash*

Dog age at Xmas - *11 months*

Dog breed/weight - *Hovawart 30+kg.*

Likes - *He LOVES ball on rope toys and because we tend to lose quite a few we're always in need of more. He also enjoys brain training games, anything that he can chase/rag on, and just toys in general really. Again, long lasting chews such as pigs ears or more exotic chews  would go down a treat too. Has also discovered the joys of Frisbees! Collar size about 20 inches, but leave room for adjustment as he's still growing.*

Dislikes - *Nothing as far as I know. He's a foodie and toy motivated!*


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Dog name* - Scully

*Dog age at Xmas* - 1 Year 5 months

*Dog breed/weight* - Chinese crested PP/ 4kg

*Likes *- loves lightweight toys like the stuffing less ones that she can carry and throw around. Toys that make strange noises are always a hit too! Natural chews and treats are always a hit as she is a big foodie. Does wear jumpers in the winter [her back is 28cm] her collar size is 9inch.

*Dislikes* - Rawhide, Nylabones, cooked bones and anything that's too big/heavy for her to pick up.

Yaaaay xmas


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dog name:* Io*
Dog age at Xmas: *17 months*
Dog breed/weight: *Rottweiler cross and 19kg*
Likes: *Squeaky toys! tuggy toys, balls, soft toys, natural dog treats / chews, her neck size is 16" / likes orange *
Dislikes: *Anything with grains, lamb and beef as it makes her itch. No rawhide either please. Nylabones ( as she pulls plastic off ), cooked bones and natural treats only please*


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Dog name- Jasper

Dog age at xmas-2 years 5 months

Dog breed/weight- collie x springer. 17kg 

Likes- Balls, Latex /rubber squeaky toys, soft squeaky or crinkly toys (he love those with the long tube squeakers as the squeak lasts forever), toys he can play tug with and shake, he likes toys with long 'limbs'. Natural treats/chews (he really loves fishy treats/chews). (He's very playful and loves most toys, he doesn't 'kill' his toys either.) 

Dislikes- rope toys (except a ball on a rope throw toy), Pork, Lamb, grains and rice give him an iffy tummy (as does some really rich chews). Doesn't like doggie chocolate. Solid heavy rubber toys without any squeaks/bells, he finds these boring. Toys that are too big and solid to pick up, he gets frustrated with these. He doesn't like plastic toys (or the plastic type of vinyl toys), Please no rawhide or cooked/roasted bones. 

Squee! It's getting closer now  can't wait to find out who I have and let the shopping really begin!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

*Dog name* - Sukie a.k.a. Lady Russell.
*Dog age at Xmas* - 10 years young.
*Dog breed/weight* - Jack Russell Terrier.
*Likes* - Balls, rope toys, anything she can 'rag' and loves anything she can snuggle into.
*Dislikes* - Noisy or squeaky toys, no rawhide or antlers please and no grain heavy treats - she loves them but her stomach doesn't  However, we will be very grateful for anything we receive!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yaaaaay!  

*Dog name:* Ripley
*Dog age at Xmas:* 3 years (oh my life, when did this happen?!)
*Dog breed/weight:* Smooth fox terrier, 7 - 8kg
*Likes:* Squeaky toys, stuffingless/floppy toys as well as any kind of treat, chew, biscuit or food lol - yogurty type treat are her absolute favourites. Neck about 12".
*Dislikes:* While she likes edible chews, she's never been bothered with chew toys like nylabones etc

*Dog name:* Rory
*Dog age at Xmas:* 2 years
*Dog breed/weight:* Smooth fox terrier, 10kg
*Likes:* Everything. Mango and sausages are favourite flavours and treat/food dispensers seem to make him very happy, as well as squishy and/or crinkly soft toys. Neck about 12.5".
*Dislikes:* Nothing, he's easy :yesnod: Except he tries to eat the loose strings on rope toys so he's not allowed them

*Dog name:* Frodo
*Dog age at Xmas:* 19 months 
*Dog breed/weight:* Scruffy lurcher, ~30kg
*Likes:* Balls (though tennis balls are rapidly annihilated!), hoops, soft toys, most edible things and chew bones (also seems to think wood is the best thing ever to chew on...), any other fetch toys really. Not destructive, he's just big. Neck about 18"
*Dislikes:* Allergic to rice, vinyl toys don't last a second.

*Dog name:* Samwise
*Dog age at Xmas:* 8 months
*Dog breed/weight:* Borzoi, ~30kg
*Likes:* Soft toys, squeaky toys (especially ones with those loud tube shaped squeakers), toys with floppy bits (has a collection of octopuses as he likes their legs lol), edible chews, stinky things to eat. Neck 18+" (still growing)
*Dislikes:* Not keen on lamb flavoured things.

_*** while the other three are fine with it, I would very much appreciate if any treats we may receive have no rice please, just as all four live together and they do like to share things_


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Dog name: Shadow
Age at Christmas: 1yr 4mnths
Breed/weight: Black Labrador/20kg
Likes: all chews but not too small as she's so greedy she would choke herself! Any type of treats she would love, biscuit or otherwise. Balls (but not tennis balls) particularly the ones you get for a pound in the little machines outside shops that have pictures of peppa pig/the Simpsons etc on them. Anything that can be flung for a retrieve really and anything that can be used in water too! 16in in collar.
dislikes: tennis balls, balls on ropes, they confuse her! 

Dog name: Russell Nash
Age at Christmas: 9 months
Breed/weight springer x collie 11kg
Likes: same as above all chews and treats, ball obsessed and squeaky toys too. Likes long lasting chews like stag bars etc. 14in in collar. 
Dislikes: men ha ha! Nothing water based, won't go into the sea but dislikes nothing other than that!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Name Dexter
Age at xmas 4 3/4
Breed 30kg mongrel staff x summat bigger probably a hippo
Neck size 19 inches exactly but adjustable collars are a must he never stays the same weight for long and can beef up his neck or shrink it by a good 2 inches!
His colour - deep purple and black
Likes- tennis balls, dried up stinky bits of dead animal, natural snacks, pressed raw hide uncoloured, tiny tiny treats for find it games, tuggy ropes, anything that really works the immense jaws,socks!!
Dislikes- any toy made of rubber or plastic unless you can put food in it! Dried chicken, any treats with a plasticy texture like dentasticks and jumbones, puffed rawhide, colourants - goes a bit loopy. Collares less than an inch wide, look daft on his big neck! Soft toys - this is a lie he loves em but they only get to live for a matter if moments!


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Name: Axel
Age at xmas: 18months
Breed: Australian shepherd / 21kg/ neck- 14-16inches adjustable collars.
Likes: literally anything.he loves Balls, frisbee, balls on ropes, soft toys (preferably no stuffing in them!), collars, natural treats especially dry long lasting ones.
Dislikes: grains, puzzles, ropes with a lot of threads as they end up shredded in minutes


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

name: Shae
Age at Xmas: almost 2yrs! 
Breed: english shepherd/ weight 24kg/ neck size 15inches 
Likes: soft toys, balls, throwing toys, tuggy toys, food dispensing toys... Any treats, any natural chews. She's an active madam and loves playing tug and fetch over the field.
Dislikes: normal sized tennis balls as she tends to catch them and I'm always worried she's going to choke on them! She doesn't really like hard rubber toys. I don't like her having any cooked bones or those jumbone chews... Shae also doesn't like chews such as antlers, bull horns or those wooden roots or nylabone thingys!

Name: Rusty
Age at Xmas: 3.5yrs
Breed: springer spaniel/ 19kg/ 15inch neck
Likes: soft toys especially with stuffing (the bigger the better as far as Rusty is concerned!) , treat dispensing toys, treats especially meat treats and any chews, again meaty ones go down well. 
Dislikes: balls, hard toys, rubber toys, fetch toys... Doesn't like those sweet potato chews and similar. I don't like him to have cooked bones or chews like jumbones. Rusty isn't fussed by long lasting chew things like the antlers, bull horns or wooden roots... or those nylabone thingys!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Name: Apollo

Age: 2 years 11 months

Breed: Border Collie x GSD 21kg

Neck size: 15-17 inches, adjustable/check type collars

Likes: toys are easy he likes anything pretty much, his favourite toys are soft squeaky toys especially de-stuffed ones. he loves balls any balls but especially kong balls and rope toys and generally anything that squeaks. With treats he is very picky he only eats natural treats particularly natures menu treats and these Original Carnello Dog Spaghetti dog chews. Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus! (sorry not sure if we're allowed to do links) and treats similar to these pigs ears and things.

Dislikes: He is very fussy with treats he wont eat rawhides, jumbones or dentastix type things it has to taste very nice for him to be tempted to eat it. ALLERGIC TO DUCK so please nothing with duck in and no fish treats as some fish doesn't agree with him


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

OH!!!! SO EXCITING!!!!!

Okay, here goes.....

*Name:* Skipper

*Age at Christmas:* 23 months 

*Breed:* Parson Russell Terrier (9.4kgs)

*Neck size:* 13-14"

*Likes:* Anything squeaky and stuffed  Loves to chase and 'kill'. Although isn't really interested in balls (unless Dexter has one). Anything that makes a noise is a winner. Quite fussy with treats... Loves chewy, squidgy treats but not interested in dry, crunchy stuff. Loves brain games and puzzles. There's nothing he isn't allowed really and generally will find use of anything 

*Dislikes:* I wouldn't say he doesn't like balls... Just that he's not a fetcher. He just loses them under the sofa and cries until I get it back for him. So really, _I_ don't like him having balls 
I do prefer both boys to eat only natural treats 

***************************

*Name:* Dexter

*Age at Christmas:* 4 years old (ish)

*Breed:* Border Collie (22kgs)

*Neck size:* 18.5"

*Likes:* TENNIS BALLS!!!! Seriously, he's utterly obsessed with balls. He's also very treat motivated. Any treats, including chews. But like I said before, I prefer them to only have natural treats  He also loves his home comforts. Brain games and puzzles are great for him 

*Dislikes* Normal toys. If he can't chase it, he's not that interested. Doesn't bother about squeaky toys or fluffy toys. Skip ends up taking them. Doesn't like playing tug or toys that make noise. He's a fairly simple boy with complex issues lol.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Dog name: Jaxon
Dog age at Xmas: 1 year and 19 days 
Dog breed/weight: Manchester Terrier, 10kg

Likes anything that squeaks, bounces or can be tugged, but has to be very sturdy ha as if it can be ripped or broken it will be ha. If it had the word Kong in it he loves it ha, loves blue and loves to chew things ha. Loves all the *vom* worthy treats like dried tripe, pizzle and chicken feet ha

Dislikes: Not much of a foodie, and is very fussy on treats etc, only ones ive found he will eat are pet munchies and fish4dogs, he wont touch any of the processed stuff. god i wish i had a piggy dog! Please no Rawhide

Will add to it if i can think of anything else ha


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I've just copied mine from last year 

*Name* Darwin

*Age* 2 years and 3 months old at Christmas

*Breed* Miniature Dachshund

*Weight* 4.6 kilograms

*Size* XS or S

*Likes* Plush toys or any other kind of toy except vinyl squeakies. He loves pretty much anything you give him!

*Dislikes* Rawhide

Darwin must have natural, cereal-free food and treats. No cooked bones. He has an abundance of tennis balls. He already has a Kong (two, actually!). He has a stag bar.

*Name* Finley

*Age* 7 years and 2 months old at Christmas

*Breed* Staffordshire Bull Terrier cross Rottweiler

*Weight* 18.5 kilograms

*Size* XL, awkward shape

*Likes* Anything he can chew, liver cake or any other kind of cake

*Dislikes* Peanut butter, rawhide

Finley cannot have toys due to health reasons. Finley must have natural, cereal-free food and treats. No cooked bones.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Name: Holly

Age at Christmas: 6 and a half years old

Breed: Border Collie

Weight 13kgs

Neck size: 14"

Likes: Balls, cheap squeaky toys (whatever you call them), Soft toys, tug toys, balls on a rope.
She loves fish treats.

Dislikes: peanut butter, banana, rawhide, stag bars. She hates hard toys of any sort. Nylabones. Toys that talk back. Balls with bells in. She is very fussy with what chews she likes.
She can't have rice, wheat or barley. One of these made her itch like crazy so she doesn't have any of them anymore. Roasted/cooked bones make her sick.
She has no interest in puzzles that involve food.

Name: Ted

Age at Christmas: 20 months old

Breed: Shih Tzu

Weight: 5.4kg

Neck size:

Likes: Soft toys. They are really the only toys he plays with.
He likes all treats, but no rice, wheat or barley because of Holly.

Dislikes: Nothing. He does play with other sorts of toys, he just doesn't do so very often. He loves his food, he is not fussy about what goes in his belly.

For Ted could you please not buy small toys, just because of Holly. Ted is more than Happy to play with big toys, and hump them!.

Neither of my dogs kill toys.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Dog name*- Rio

*Dog age at Xmas*- Ten

*Dog breed/weight*- Jack Russell Terrier x (12kg)

*Likes*- Treats, very treat motivated, loves something he can have a good chew on or yummy fresh/high meat content/natural type treats, loves most treats from zooplus- About the only toy he looks for- Balls the bouncier the better or floating ones, treat dispencers, we will however be very grateful whatever we get  .

*Dislikes*- Rawhide the only rawhide I trust him with and he loves are those new supreme webbox ones in Asda, cooked roasted type bones, doggie chocolate, furry/rope type toys, harnesses, stagbars, biscuit type treats, vegtable type treats, nylabones, clasp type collars, will only tolerate buckle ones (Sorry that's a lot there, guess I have a fussy dog!!!!)

*Neck size*- 14 inches Approx - Medium

Think that is it if not shall edit later when I've thought of something else

Very excited now


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Ooh

Rosie's details:

Age at Xmas: 2 yrs 3 months
Breed: Cavalier King Charles x Bichon
Weight: About 10kgs (ish) 
15-15.5" neck (ish) (generally Medium) depending on fluffiness! 
Colour: purple

Rosie is super girlie and loves her soft toys/teddy bears. She loves any type of toy. She loves most things, she's generally a very happy and easy to please little girl. She is allowed some low fat treats. She adores treat dispensing toys. Anything that will keep her mind occupied or something cute and pretty! She is a bit of a pampered princess and she knows it! 

Dislikes: Not so much dislikes but she's on a weight control diet, she is allowed chews but is on wheat/grain and tomato free because of tear stains.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Dog name Marnie
Dog age at Xmas 20 months!
Dog breed/weight- JRT X COCKER, 6.5kg, size small
neck size- 10inch
Likes- dressing up in clothes, fish based treats and stuff, balls but not tennis balls, collars, sweet potato and mango chews,little reindeer antler chews, puzzles - they have to be tricky ones as she is ridiculously clever, busy buddy stuff, fleecey tug toys, dog chocolate, rope frisbees, hard wearable soft squeaky toys ie- pets at home tough, kyjen, tuffies, etc, those rude looking plastic sticks

Dislikes- any toys that aren't quite tough (she rips them open and chews their guts up), bandanna's, most rubbery and vinyl toys, most treats especially any with pork and beef, rope tugs

no kongs please as she now hides them and they go mouldy and no rawhide as she is an idiot :biggrin:

favourite colour- PINK and if its 2 colours then pink and blue.
favourite pattern/style- cute characters, disney, floral, girly, frilly 
favourite flavours- fish, peanut butter, fruit

 :thumbup1: 

she has changed her preferences lots in a year!


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

dogs name - Tess

Age at xmas - 16 months

breed/ weight - jack Russell/ 5.5kg

neck size - 12 inchs

likes - soft toys but durable ones as she can rip the softer ones easier. she likes ball but try to avoid tennis balls as she pulls the fluff off and chokes on it. treats wise she likes pretty much anything long lasting and natural, no 
cooked /roasted bones and grain free if possible. 

Dislikes - loud toys that are heavy or clunky (they scare her ) any balls bigger than tennis ball size as she cant fit them in her mouth.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Spotted this 1 early 
Just need to measure & weigh them both then will post!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just a reminder you will get your recipients on 10th October or so, so I need your likes/dislikes by then


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

If everyone has done their likes and dislikes before 10th October then I will send your recipients off earlier. 
I will do a list of who needs to do their likes and dislikes later


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Erm; going to try my best to fill this out, not very well mentally at the moment so may have to come back and edit, but want to make sure I have something written down by the 10th and off to hospital for a while.

Dog name- Woody

Dog age at Xmas- 8

Dog breed/weight- Staffy X (23kg approx)

Likes- Anything lol Especially things that are meant to be Alfreds, he is a pig and will eat absolutely anything.
He is a toy wrecker so softs toy though he enjoys them he will destroy.
Like rawhide but not the bleached type please.

Dislikes- Erm I don't think he dislikes anything however I don't allow them to have cooked bones.

Neck size: Not sure 

Dog name- Alfred

Dog age at Xmas- 2

Dog breed/weight- Lurcher 21tts 11.5kg

Likes- Typical sighthound/terrier cross, loves to chase and kill things... Loves to play fetch too. Likes his home comforts a little too much 

Dislikes- Once again, not allowed cooked bones or bleached rawhide.

Neck size; approx 12inches.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

OP updated, I think its correct.


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Seen this
Just need to weigh/measure doggies, will have it up by this Friday night


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Indie
2 yrs 7 months (hope you like the precision of this  )
German Shepherd 32kg

*Likes*
Toys - especially balls, squeaky toys.
She tends to wreck toys but that's fine as she gets a lot of pleasure from doing it!
Food any - not cooked bones or rawhide

*Dislikes*
No dislikes


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Just seen this 

*Dog name:*Thai

*Dog age at Xmas:*4yr 11m

*Dog breed/weight:*American bulldog X Border Collie/40kg

*Likes:* Balls, balls and did I mention balls? Essentially anything he can play fetch with (especially balls on ropes) but it has to be tough or it lasts seconds  Loves any natural chews and any treats (pizzles, fish skins and the like.) He is a simple soul to buy for, so long as it is tough then it's ok :lol:
Neck size is 19"

*Dislikes:* Nothing really, but he is not allowed soft toys as he rips them up and swallows bits of them 
No cooked/dried bones, rawhide, or grains.
No nylabones as he just picks off the rubber bits.

I think that's everything :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BUMP!

Come on people! I wanna know who my doggy is :lol:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah come on, come on hurry up guys and girls, I am DESPERATE to start shopping and getting stuff ready ha ha.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Name - Willow 
Breed - Shar-pei
Age at xmas - 2yrs 10months
Neck size - 
Likes - anything fishy is her ultimate fave (but she isn't fussy on flavours really!), squeaky stuff, tug toys, she can play 'fetch' , loves chewing.. The chewier the better. Toys don't last 2mins but she loves ruining them.. We buy her soft toys from the charity shop as a treat for her to ruin them as she enjoys it that much! Loves being brushed. 'Leopard print' is her 'thing'  . 

Dislikes - i don't really buy her beef or pork products & try to stick to grain free as much as poss when i buy things. We also don't do rawhide or the packaged up bones. 

Name - Kyzer
Breed - GSD x
Age at xmas - 9months 
Neck size at the mo - 
Likes - what doesn't he like!? He doesn't ruin toys as much as Willow, he does like to 'keep' them until he decides they need to loose their stuffing! Loves playing tug. Loves anything squeaky. Very very treat/food motivated - Anything chewy he settles down to chew on it and any flavours of treats get his bum sat down as soon as he hears a packet rustling. Loves having a bath/shower and being brushed. 'Union Jack' print is his thing  . 

Dislikes - Again, no rawhide or packaged up bones. Can't play fetch so not really into balls unless they squeak! 

-----

I would like to say we really aren't fussy & are grateful to be taking part. The only thing i would not let them have is the rawhide & packaged up bone things (which are usually cooked) they go mad for cheap treats full of artificial flavour & grains & additives etc and i would give them to them as a once in a little while as a 'ooh whats this!' Kinda treat. I just wouldn't buy them but friends/family do & they don't go to waste so please don't think anything wouldn't be greatly appreciated  they have no known allergies and anything bought as a treat isn't exactly going to make them pile on the pounds. So we really are not fussy so don't worry if you experiment away from our 'likes' as if i was to list everything they like i'd be here all day! (Tbh i'd even be happy if i hadn't wrote any likes & it was all a big surprise!  ) We're not fussed on brands of anything.  

Will add neck sizes once i've measured them up


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

C'mon slowpokes!


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Dog name - Betty

Dog age at Xmas - 1 Year 10 months

Dog breed/weight - Newfoundland / 50kg

Likes - Balls - but have to be a good size (bigger than tennis ball) as she has a big mouth. Soft toys, preferably without a squeeker, but not a big deal either way. Hard chews that take forever to finish are useful, again need to be a decent size or she will inhale instead of chewing  Other than below, she'll eat anything .

Dislikes - No need for clothing/collars/etc., she doesn't need anything and newfy sizes are too expensive for SS. She's not fond of rawhide.

Sorry for being one of the last :blush2:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

For the love of all things christmas tell me what poooooochie I have!!!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry we have been away

*Dog name *Pickle

*Dog age at Xmas* 2 years 10 months

*Dog breed/weight* Schnauzer cross/ 9.7kg

*Likes* tug toys, balls but not if they make a noise, wierdly does like squeeky toys though but kills them easily. collars, bandanna's, being comfortable, puzzles, treat dispensers (has a buster cubs and treat ball already), nice smells she is very nose orientated, food, coats, clothing.

*Dislikes* Wheat, cereals, meat or treats from any bird. She is raw fed if that helps but natural treats work well for her too and I will use dried food that is cereal free. Is scared of toys that move on the floor and make a noise. Standing still for a photograph :

Will measure her collar size and add it to my post but I normally buy a small, she is very deep chested and a taller than a mini schnauzer.


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok so my lot all like the same stuff and they all share toys so one likes/dislikes for all of them or I'd just be repeating the same 4 times

Likes: Toys with long tube squeaker. Cuddly toys. Squeaky/nosiy toys stuffed/stuffingless/rubber/vinyl. Toys you can put food in. Fleece type toys. Balls. Brain/puzzle games. Tug toys. Rope toys. Pretty much any toys lol

They prefer the white rawhide. Pigs ears, Liver flavoured stuff, peanut butter, fishy stuff, chicken, duck. Long lasting chews, not had antler/stag bars before so not sure if they like them. No known allergies. Bandanas tie on or slide on collar.


Dislikes: No cooked/roasted bones, not overly fond of doggie chocolate but will eat it.

The rotties are pretty good about chewing smaller chews and are good with smaller toys (a favourite toy of theirs is the smallest sized wubba) but if getting balls please make sure they are at least tennis ball sized if not bigger 


Dog name: Quinn 
Dog age at Xmas: 3 years 10 months
Dog breed/weight: Rottweiler 50kg
Neck 21-24inches (53-60cm)
Likes: As Above
Dislikes: As Above
&
Dog name: Z
Dog age at Xmas: 5 years 5 months
Dog breed/weight: German Shepherd 38kg
Neck 19-21inches (48-53cm) 
Likes: As Above
Dislikes: As Above 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dog name: Kodi
Dog age at Xmas: 7 years 9 months
Dog breed/weight: Rottweiler 50 kg 
Neck 21-24inches (53-60cm)
Likes: As Above
Dislikes: As Above
&
Dog name: Rose
Dog age at Xmas: 9 years (on the 31st of December)
Dog breed/weight: Border Collie 18kg 
Neck 12-14inches (30-35cm)
Likes: As Above
Dislikes: As Above


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

loving reading these!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BUMP!!!!

One more.... Come on Flam!!! I've got shopping to do


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Bumpity Bump!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

*twiddles thumbs*

Someone pm Flamingoes!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

From today me and Indi will be sending out who you have. This may not be your group for address sending and if you have 2 dogs or more they may be in separate groups. I don`t think anyone will be left out but by this time next week, if you haven`t received your recipient for any of your dogs, then let us know.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

So I`ve sent a few. I need some addresses from India, so I`ll be continuing my PM`s once I`ve got them


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

How exciting !!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Omg omg omg omg omg! The suspense is literally killing me!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Gahhhhhh!!!! Every time I get a "notification" im getting all giddy thinking it could be "The PM".


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

OMG I'm so excited I feel sick :laugh:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Me too.... I keep checking to see if I have the email yet


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Añnnnnnnnnnnnnd shop!!!!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Ahhhh!!! Where's my pm?!!! 

I mean, I know I could be waiting another little while yet, but I'm dying of anticipation!!!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Owwhh! I want 'the' message!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sitting here constantly refreshing to see if I've received a pm


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I want my pmmmmmmmmmmmm :eek6:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm so excited and I just can't hide it!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have mine


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Omg I'm so excited! Can finally start shopping!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Right I`ve sent all mine off; so if you haven`t one yet, yours is coming from Indiandpuppy which I think she`s busy doing.

To make numbers even, Poppet (kodakuki`s dog) is doing it. She will hopefully be mine by November, if Bailey is okay as it`ll be nice for him after his scare.
If I don`t have her, I`ll forward it to her 
Her likes/dislikes is in the OP for whoever has her


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Right I`ve sent all mine off; so if you haven`t one yet, yours is coming from Indiandpuppy which I think she`s busy doing.
> 
> To make numbers even, Poppet (kodakuki`s dog) is doing it. She will hopefully be mine by November, if Bailey is okay as it`ll be nice for him after his scare.
> If I don`t have her, I`ll forward it to her
> Her likes/dislikes is in the OP for whoever has her


I haven't received my PM although i'm pretty sure i'm in your group :sad:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Gah, I'm going crackers with the anticipation now. I can't settle to my library book or anything!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yesssssssssss PM read, now I can get cracking on buying , so excited


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> I haven't received my PM although i'm pretty sure i'm in your group :sad:


Don't panic, just because you were my group for addresses doesn't mean you are for gifts. Indiandpuppy is doing you for gifts 

Could never forget Axel!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-sulks-

I want my pm...

-stamps feet a little-



:crying:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

:crying: :crying: :crying:

Please can I get a pm now?.... Pleeeeeeeeaaase :crying: 

I have so much shopping to do and no one to buy for :crying:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone who hasn't got a pm, will be getting it tomorrow as India is still sorting out 
Sorry you'll all have to sulk til tomorrow


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

NER NER :laugh:

Sorry :lol:

( ( HUG ) ) to you all - hang in there!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> NER NER :laugh:
> 
> Sorry :lol:
> 
> ( ( HUG ) ) to you all - hang in there!


:001_tt2: :incazzato:

IT'S SO UNFAIR!!!!

Oh well... Roll on tomorrow


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-sniiiiifffffffssss-

rrr:


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

So exciting!!! Time to get shopping !


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> :001_tt2: :incazzato:
> 
> IT'S SO UNFAIR!!!!
> 
> Oh well... Roll on tomorrow





StormyThai said:


> -sniiiiifffffffssss-
> 
> rrr:


:ciappa::ciappa: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I.AM.EXCITED!!! 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

So happy with my recipient  Rosie and I are going shopping tomorrow


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Yay, I got one. Lucky me gets another pm tomorrow!.
Time to shop!.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

-Stalks thread- 

:skep:


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbup: got pm, super excited to buy for this doggie, off to plan what to get them

And getting another pm tomorrow


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, I have to receive two more PM's


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm a bit lost, why are you all getting two seperate pm's? Am I being extra thick!?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I'm a bit lost, why are you all getting two seperate pm's? Am I being extra thick!?


Because we have more than one dog signed up  Although, I did initially think all the info would be in one PM rather than separate ones. But it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

So excited to begin shopping


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Because we have more than one dog signed up  Although, I did initially think all the info would be in one PM rather than separate ones. But it really doesn't matter.


Ohhhh!

I just assumed that multiple dog people would get other multiple dog people - does that make sense?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Ohhhh!
> 
> I just assumed that multiple dog people would get other multiple dog people - does that make sense?


Makes the guessing too easy 
Really trying to make it secret


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

*le sigh*

So...I've hardly slept...

The anticipation is probably killing me, slowly...

Where's my pm?!!!! 

*goes back to work*


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hehe  Not to worry... I gots a pm


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

SHOPPING SPREEEEEEE :thumbsup:

Thanks for organising, Indi & K9


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-sniffs-


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Ahhhh!!! Just got my second pm....

Shopping as we speak 

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Yaaay I have my pm...I am really looking forward to shopping for this doggy


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

*patiently waiting*

i want to start shopping


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ELF!!!

I already have plenty of ideas what to buy for me SS dog


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> -sniffs-


Thats Bear 24/7 :yikes:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

all been sent apart from yours apollo, sorry for the delay, it should be with you in approximately 25 mins! x


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Jingle bells Jingle bells Jingle all the way

*insert xmas emoji here*


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yaaaay time to get stalking



errr i mean shopping


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Yaaay I have my pm...I am really looking forward to shopping for this doggy


LOVE Elf!!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yay I`m really pleased with mine- hope you all enjoy


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Really wish I'd just gone straight to sleep last night instead of browsing, made one heck of a good start on my SS! Cannot wait to get it back now and they aren't even mine to keep haha. Exciting.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I've already made a start too...but am well over budget!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygod (said Homer Simpson stylee) 

I RECIEVED MY PM's!!!!

Not that I'm excited or anything..... 

I'm really pleased with who I've gotten, now to stalk, write lovely, calming lists of things to buy and get all organised!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh good GOD! I've started!!!  

Budget has been annihilated


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Eeeeeeeeeeee :drool:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Just walloped a few little items in my amazon wish list. 

Hells bells, I've been out all morning and husband is away to bed so these trogs have me tortured and I can't get into the serious nitty gritty of impulse purchasing. 

Don't they realise I have extremely busy and important business to be attending to? 

Just one more throw of the frisbee dogs, I really mean it this time.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Zooplus should give us huge discounts for the amount we will be ordering!!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Jeebus! I'm going crazy... I'm actually stalking you all just to see if you have even spoken to my recipients about what your dogs like  

Seriously, just bonkers! My Amazon and Zooplus baskets are over flowing... I've ordered from another website (just little things)... How long have we got? Lol...

I know everyone's dogs pretty well now


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just a note all gifts must be sent by the first week of December with proof of postage or recorded. Don't think you guys will have much issues with that though 
By the sounds of you all, I'll have put the I have recieved thread up soon :lol:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry for being slow!

Woofs name - Bumble

Age at Christmas - 6 (nothing really in Pom years)

Likes and dislikes - loads of allergies (especially chicken, turkey and grains). 
He's a fussy eater at the best of times but fish is always a win

Toy wise - if it's noisy then it's good, but he's not a fan of balls or rubber.

Weight and breed - 2lb pomeranian - lmao ETA 2kg!!!! 

Xx


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh for the love of goodness........ zooplus order arrives, and THEN I get a birthday email giving me 5% off....... budget? What budget?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would like to read through last years SS however in the searches I can only find the Old Timers... Can anyone be kind enough to point me to last years secret santa paws so I can have a good nose through and pick up some ideas 

EDIT panic over, found them now hehe


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

These naughties thought my SS purchased were for them and stole them......


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

BlueJay said:


> These naughties thought my SS purchased were for them and stole them......


That's why everything I have bought for SS so far is strictly staying at a relatives until I can send them off, I know Rio would end up getting them if they were at my house!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

One thing bought and en route. 

What else to buy???

Do we keep our parcels to open on Christmas Day?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

yep.

well xmas eve some people open them depending on what they are doing christmas day. that's the hardest art the waiting to open them!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh, I think we will do ours Christmas Eve as the real Santa is usually scheduled here at about 5am of a Christmas morn and it is a very, very, long day!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah Max will open his Xmas eve as I can only see him then, but the 2 little dogs will open Xmas day


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io will open hers xmas day :cornut:


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper will open his on Christmas day too, no doubt Izzy will be trying to open them with him. 

My wifi is being really temperamental so I haven't managed to do any shopping as it keeps crashing :crying: But I'm so pleased with who I've got and can't wait to make a proper start


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Are we doing clues etc for guessing or just leave it a mystery forever? :


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I`m not starting til late October or November.
I`ve not even got Bailey his birthday stuff yet and its his birthday on 17th of this month :lol:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Skip and Dexter will open theirs on Christmas day too  

How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dex will open his on the nearest day to xmas that I have him


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

First 'stuff' arrived today and safely put out of the way in the cupboard!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Are we doing clues etc for guessing or just leave it a mystery forever? :


I'm going to put clues in mine.... It'll be more fun to guess, if there's a clue


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> I`m not starting til late October or November.
> I`ve not even got Bailey his birthday stuff yet and its his birthday on 17th of this month :lol:


Thank god you said that, I'm not starting properly, properly until the first week in November - I've human child birthdays and other assorted stuff to do before then, and then I'M GOING TO GO NUTS!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So can we have a concensus on clues?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm trying very hard to keep most of the shopping until I know whom I am shopping for on the cat section as well, save on postage costs etc but sadly I haven't been able to contain myself that well and have just gone for it, probably have them all ready to go by next week haha. Rio will open his on Xmas morning. I'm not great with clues, will need to start thinking about that one I think.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think clues are fun! 

Makes it more fun to have to guess who its from


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> I would like to read through last years SS however in the searches I can only find the Old Timers... Can anyone be kind enough to point me to last years secret santa paws so I can have a good nose through and pick up some ideas
> 
> EDIT panic over, found them now hehe


This is it http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...ictures-here.html?highlight=secret+santa+pics


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Woohoo!!!! 

Our first delivery arrived  

The SSP shopping has well and truly started!!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've got the wrapping paper out


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't bought anymore yet  My car has cost me loads in repairs so shalt be starting my SS shopping until November, BUT I have all the pages open on my laptop for the things I'll be buying


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I haven't bought anymore yet  My car has cost me loads in repairs so shalt be starting my SS shopping until November, BUT I have all the pages open on my laptop for the things I'll be buying


Yeah, I've bought a few bits and bobs, but I'm having to do it in small lots so as not to spend to much in bulk  So I'll probably still be shopping throughout November!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yeah, I've bought a few bits and bobs, but I'm having to do it in small lots so as not to spend to much in bulk  So I'll probably still be shopping throughout November!


Well we've got till 6th December to send them  I have lot's of ideas just no money ( stupid car! )


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Same here i've written everything down i want to get but as it's my daughters birthday the beginning of next month and i haven't bought her main present yet i'm waiting until November to order it all


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Huge box, one ss gift is erm now dexters...... not that he really wants it, but think its a bit rude to send it covered in slobber/ teeth marks!!!! Note to self fat headed dog can fit muzzle through boot bars if given the right stimulus, I wouldnt mind but it was the box that was in the boot because he "doesnt do boots"....... bladdy ginger critter!!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

One thing arrived today. I feel all organised and productive now.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Omg I have just had "the" best idea for an ss gift.......... my recipient can actually expect a live wriggling, propably slightly chewed box...... making a whole load of noise!! Peaceful winter for me..... may even send him ahem I mean it at the weekend!!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Omg I have just had "the" best idea for an ss gift.......... my recipient can actually expect a live wriggling, propably slightly chewed box...... making a whole load of noise!! Peaceful winter for me..... may even send him ahem I mean it at the weekend!!!


hhahahah! this made me laugh!! Do he, I mean it come with food too?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

5headh said:


> hhahahah! this made me laugh!! Do he, I mean it come with food too?


Probably in a seperate box if I want it to survive fedex..... and not be eaten..... best idea I have had in ages!!!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Soooooo 


hows everyone getting on?

I am currently grumbling a Zooplus as Yodel have lost my routine Order of dog food and treats for Scully meaning I'm going to have to make a special trip to [email protected] :mad2: they are being good about it tho got straight back to me and sending me out a new parcel but still a pain 

Hope everyone elses shopping is going better than mine  :lol:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nearly all finished here, I am awaiting on an order off Zooplus as well, hope mine arrives okay now!! and hope you get yours soon!!! Hopefully its just mis laid and you'll get two lots of everything now for your efforts!!! Made a start on getting the packaging ready as well. I didn't think Id be as organised! Once they are all packed/sealed and ready I can forget about them until it's time to send and stop thinking of what else to add/buy!!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Nearly all finished here, just need a couple more bits to turn up and then it is finished


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Had a few SS bits as well as bits for my holiday in my basket... could have sworn I ordered it. Checking my emails and order info on the site but apparently not!
Cracking up ut:


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I only bought one thing for ss so far and apollo stole it  

Doing all my ss shopping in the next couple weeks now ive finished buying all my LOs b day presents and half her xmas ones. :lol:


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Had a few SS bits as well as bits for my holiday in my basket... could have sworn I ordered it. Checking my emails and order info on the site but apparently not!
> Cracking up ut:


lol i have done this on more then one occasion


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't bought anything yet  as I have no money this month, so waiting for payday  I know what I want to buy though! Just need to money to buy it!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhh blimey- keep seeing things, and erm buying them.... got a cracking clue tho!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I need to go to rehab.... If I see it and like it, or it makes me smile, I buy it  

I'm trying to think of decent clues and it's proving harder than I thought lol.

Have some great pressies though


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh I have a good idea for a clue, does the clue have to be written down?.
Just have to think of another clue.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I went shopping yesterday and picked up most of the pressies, just got a few more bits and bobs to get and then I'm done. 

No idea on a clue, I'm rubbish at thinking stuff like that up


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Had great fun doing our clues 
Cant wait for Christmas even more now! 

If our recipients dont post piccies on the opening thread we will be very disappointed!
Played on a different forum last year and didn't get to see the doggles (hopefully) enjoying their presents


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

With regards to clues ... are we doing it to guess the recipients as in dog or owner/username?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> With regards to clues ... are we doing it to guess the recipients as in dog or owner/username?


Either I reckon - makes it harder......


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Either I reckon - makes it harder......


Only clues I could think then would be dead giveaways :lol:


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ahh i feel so bad i havent wrote anything proper in ages 
I still dont have internet & its going to be another couple of weeks (after 3 weeks already :scared: !! Sky & EE have alot to answer for  even my mums been cut off in the process of setting us up so i cant go round there with the laptop  ) 

I haven't snooped yet cos i know i will want to buy  that will be teasing myself. So i'm waiting until 24th - payday  then i can go for it !! Hopefully ... 3G internet on the iphone is so frustrating  so excited to get into it & start buying for my doggies


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Ahh i feel so bad i havent wrote anything proper in ages
> I still dont have internet & its going to be another couple of weeks (after 3 weeks already :scared: !! Sky & EE have alot to answer for  even my mums been cut off in the process of setting us up so i cant go round there with the laptop  )
> 
> I haven't snooped yet cos i know i will want to buy  that will be teasing myself. So i'm waiting until 24th - payday  then i can go for it !! Hopefully ... 3G internet on the iphone is so frustrating  so excited to get into it & start buying for my doggies


Agggh not having internet is no fun.

never thought i would miss it till i went 3 weeks with no internet, i actually had to watch tv! :lol:

Hope it all gets sorted for you soon! How is the new place?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Ahh i feel so bad i havent wrote anything proper in ages
> I still dont have internet & its going to be another couple of weeks (after 3 weeks already :scared: !! Sky & EE have alot to answer for  even my mums been cut off in the process of setting us up so i cant go round there with the laptop  )
> 
> I haven't snooped yet cos i know i will want to buy  that will be teasing myself. So i'm waiting until 24th - payday  then i can go for it !! Hopefully ... 3G internet on the iphone is so frustrating  so excited to get into it & start buying for my doggies


Oh no! Poor you 

Fingers crossed it gets sorted for you soon.

I did a bit more shopping this afternoon... Really don't know when to stop lol. I keep buying things and then looking at both of my recipients boxes and thinking that it looks pitiful. So, I'm doing more shopping... Four things each just isn't enough! 

I too hope my recipients post piccies... That's the bit I'm most looking forward to


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

New place is great thanks  currently sat outside after taking the dogs on a very muddy walk but thinking how lucky i am to have a walk on my doorstep where both of them can be off lead! They just need a nice dry off now! 

Ah yes i've got back into my soaps now lol and the record/pause/rewind controls on sky tv are a god send  how did i manage without them before! 

I'm so eager to get xmas shoppin  any website either wont load or takes up like 10% of my battery trying to load up  so i cant even browse or plan!!  

Least you all know i dont meant to be ignorant or not in the xmas spirit


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Purchased one thing so far, I want it myself but it was the last one


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Deck the halls with boughs of holly.....

I have gone on a spree that I really shouldn't have

Sons birthday presents, check 
Majority of my SS, check

That's me spent until the start of November now!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've gone overboard with this shopping, guys. Reeeeally badly.
I'm so sorry :mellow:


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

How do we take part?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

skatealexia said:


> How do we take part?


I'm afraid SS is well underway now and you have missed sign ups. Maybe next year you can join in


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think i have sorted mine now! yay for being super organized haha

although need to wrap everything and get a card/clue to pop in there as well. 

Not going to send it out yet tho otherwise it would be too easy to know it was from me haha  Plus i know its too hard having a box of goodies you cant look in for a few months but you reeeeeaallly want to


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry not being posting  I`m holding off until November.
Then I`ll buy everything


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

AND SO THE SHOPPING BEGINS!!!

Just bought four gifts for my SS :lol: :lol: Still have other ones in mind to buy :thumbsup:

Io also got some gifts too :lol:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I just have one more thing to buy and then I'm all done  

Want to keep shopping though!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I am going to buy a few more things and then I'll be done  Just then need to get wrapping paper - a box won't be an issue as I need to get another bag of dog food and they usually send it in a box :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I just bought the rest ... so long money :lol: :lol: and a few more bits for Io pup :lol:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I have the majority done but it doesn't look like much, I will have one last push next week and then that's that! 

My own dogs are getting zip from me (yeah right!) as they are getting Halloween collars and Christmas collars. 

It's my sons birthday on Monday and it's half term AND I am being reminded it's my sons birthday on Monday every, oh, half an hour so once that's all over I'll have my head back in it.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I've got a nice long list of things to buy just waiting for LO's birthday on Sunday then getting LOs xmas presents and dog prezzies for Apollo and SS, I'm only buying Apollo a couple prezzies this year though cause he'll have his SS present


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've just done a zooplus order so needless to say there are plenty of treats in there for my SSs! I've still got to get their individual "main gift" but I know what I'm going to get them  Thing is, I'll be going to Discover Dogs next weekend so really I should wait till then.... as I am sure a lot of shopping will be done then!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't really have a main gift for my SS - I've just bought a load of gifts I guess.

I wasn't going to get Io anything as was just going to use SS as her gift, but couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh my word, I'm ever so excited now. My lovely, lovely collars from Lauren have just arrived. 

They are so wonderous they deserve a thread of their own. 

Hanwombat, you are going to KILL me over Shadows colour choice!!


Yes, now, where we we?? 

Christmas things and things....


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Oh my word, I'm ever so excited now. My lovely, lovely collars from Lauren have just arrived.
> 
> They are so wonderous they deserve a thread of their own.
> 
> ...


:scared: :scared:


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I don't really have a main gift for my SS - I've just bought a load of gifts I guess.
> 
> I wasn't going to get Io anything as was just going to use SS as her gift, but couldn't resist :lol:


This is what i'm doing buying a load of gifts, i wasn't going to buy any for Apollo either but i thought if i got a loads of toys and treats and gave them all away he would probably disown me so it's best t buy him some too :lol:


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm all done!  Just really hope my recipient enjoys their presents.

Does anyone know if there is a date when we start posting?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i believe any time before the 6th of december. So you can send it whenever you like


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I've started to look into postage  :scared: :eek6: Oh well it's only once a year I guess haha, I only have four to send after all!! Im awaiting on a few little bits now and then they will be sealed up ready so I am not tempted to add anymore!! Wont be long now


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Brought all my gifts now, so excited for Christmas because of SS


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Ack, now I've done them I'm worried my clues are going to be too easy :001_huh:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I've had a few other things arrive, which is super exciting! One is a lot bigger than I anticipated, which has thrown a spanner in the works but apart from wrapping paper, I think I'm done


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Argh! You guys are making me panic! I have one pupster done, another half done and the third I've barely started on yet


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Argh! You guys are making me panic! I have one pupster done, another half done and the third I've barely started on yet


There's still plenty of time! Don't worry  I only have two to buy for so I think those with more, can be given some leeway  Apart from BlueJay, she's bonkers


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've bought nothing


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I've received one lot of stuff and waiting on other parcel :thumbup1:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I bought everything a while ago but with my move I didn't get the chance to send anything yet. I will try and get it done by Saturday and if not I will send it next Monday.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Britt said:


> I bought everything a while ago but with my move I didn't get the chance to send anything yet. I will try and get it done by Saturday and if not I will send it next Monday.


Shhhhh noooo!
Sending is a surprise!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i keep swapping things around because I'm indecisive and i want to make sure my SS likes everything! haha


Also is there going to be a i have received thread so we can see that people have received their parcels safely?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> i keep swapping things around because I'm indecisive and i want to make sure my SS likes everything! haha
> 
> Also is there going to be a i have received thread so we can see that people have received their parcels safely?


I thought I was done but brought something else to add so now I've wrapped them up so I can't add anything else 

Yep, I think Canine K9 will post one nearer the time.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ill set one this week possibly. Once you've sent pm me or India


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

But for a few last bits taking agesss to come back mine are all finished, I started to early, I am now nit picking over everything, swapping and changing the packaging etc all the time! Just want to send it haha.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So you buy stuff..... you put it "away" from captain Ginger, you go back to the box and realise you may have gone slightly over board LOL


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> So you buy stuff..... you put it "away" from captain Ginger, you go back to the box and realise you may have gone slightly over board LOL


I've done the same! I've also bought 2 of some of the things so Rosie can 'try it out'.... her treasure boxes are looking very full at the moment!

I kind of get carried away when buying for doggies!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh dear. I got out my 'completed' gifts for my one SS recipient and now I'm thinking there is to little there! Although I have gone over budget by quite a bit already! 

I might have to add something to it.....


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Same here Dogloverlou! It doesn't look all that much but it is! 

I think next week will finish me and then I will get it all wrapped and sorted. 

It was boy child's birthday yesterday and I started doing Santa shopping today so I am present crazy this week.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Should stop looking, got my dogs 8 new toys for Christmas.
Pay day Friday so I can buy more stuff . Good job because my bank balance is low .
Got nothing to send them in yet though. And I've no idea about one clue.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally ordered All main gifts for Ss just a few extras now and I'm done


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im waiting on the last parcels then need wrapping paper and sending


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Reminds me I'm waiting on things I ordered ages ago. 

Is anyone else stalking their recipient for gift ideas and photos of their little/big hairy face?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hopefully everyone stays on the ball... And the money in charity fund can go to charity


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

ordering all my SS stuff this week. still have no idea about a clue though


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I planned to go shopping for final bits today (each time I get something its always the final bit haha, yeah who am I kidding) it is however lashing it down badly here and so that's cancelled, looks like I'll end up doing what I always so when stuck in on a wet day and order another big order from zooplus! eek!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Got a few more bits today for Rosie's SS doggy.... I think we're done, but I keep thinking that. 

When is the deadline to post again? x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

First week of December is deadline 
Make sure you pm me or Indi when you've sent ! 
Everything for mine come today


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

All my presents are here now. Is it just me who thinks they don't look enough  Not sure why though :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> All my presents are here now. Is it just me who thinks they don't look enough  Not sure why though :001_rolleyes:


Yes, same here. I want to add more to my completed lot lol.

Am feeling the pressure a bit now too as I still have to finish mine!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, same here. I want to add more to my completed lot lol.
> 
> Am feeling the pressure a bit now too as I still have to finish mine!


I would love to add more but money is abit tight - what with Io being spayed next month.

I just need wrapping paper now 

Hope you sort yours soon, luckily I just had the one dog to do.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Last gift arrived today. I just need wrapping paper, card and a clue now.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Not even thought of the clue! Arghhhh!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Breathe guys you have about a month


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Just done 2 orders, nearly done.
All this buying means I do have boxes. Plus I think I just thought of the second clue.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've only bought one thing, I really struggling to buy things this year. I have a zooplus order coming and have a few bits in that order.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm waiting on a couple of other things arriving and then I think I'm done, but like everyone else, it doesn't feel like enough  

I also still need boxes and clues :yikes:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm super duper sorry to be a pain, so don't worry about it if whoever you are has already done all your shopping
...but I've recently discovered that pork disagrees with Samwise.

Explosively disagrees :scared:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I'm super duper sorry to be a pain, so don't worry about it if whoever you are has already done all your shopping
> ...but I've recently discovered that pork disagrees with Samwise.
> 
> Explosively disagrees :scared:


Uh oh... Poor Sam!

I think I'm done now. Well, I'm waiting on one more thing arriving and then I just have to get wrapping paper and find two boxes big enough... The box part is proving difficult 

I keep buying little things when I see them though  Just little bits and bobs  I really need to send mine off otherwise I'm just going to keep adding to it :yikes:


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Woohoo the forum was being weird for the last 4 days and wouldn't let me open any threads but is now working 

Had unexpected vet trips with Kodi(he's fine  bank balance not so much) so had to hold off on buying the final things but just gotta do one more order and I think that's me done

Just need to wrap everything and check that it all fits in the boxes I have, then work out clues which I have no idea what to do:crazy:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm gonna be sending last minute I feel! 

But I have bought wrapping paper and am on the lookout for boxes. Where on earth do you find them?!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm all done now  everything wrapped and I've managed to fit it into my box (although fitting them in was like a puzzle). Just need to send it off now (although I keep dithering and stalling just incase I see something else to add )



Dogloverlou said:


> I'm gonna be sending last minute I feel!
> 
> But I have bought wrapping paper and am on the lookout for boxes. Where on earth do you find them?!


I've used a box which an order came in. You can maybe go into a supermarket or shop and ask them for one.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah I used boxes that orders over the last few months have come in, also asked relatives to keep them as well. My dog one is sorted now, I WILL NOT add any more no matter what haha, that's what I am telling myself anyway, I will be glad to get it away from me as the temptation is to much, just awaiting on 2 small things from china for the cat one, will they arrived in time it's looking like no, bound to be something goes wrong! Exciting now


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm all done now  everything wrapped and I've managed to fit it into my box (although fitting them in was like a puzzle). Just need to send it off now (although I keep dithering and stalling just incase I see something else to add )
> 
> I've used a box which an order came in. You can maybe go into a supermarket or shop and ask them for one.


I wasn't sure whether the shops charge you now to have boxes? Unfortunately the orders that have arrived have been in with my general stuff and therefore the boxes are to big.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

you can construct a box out of big boxes and cover in parcel wrap and tape to keep it together. I have done this before and works great. 

I got mine by saving a reasonable sized box from something i got before SS started.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I've gotten boxes that toys from Santa have arrived in and kept a hold of them. 

I really want to get mine finished now, I will have one last push and try to get them wrapped and sorted next week.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have two boxes so if they don't all fit in one I may have to send two instead! I am wanting on one more gift and then just need to wrap and send


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm still shopping!  Another order placed last night. Hopefully I'll get a nice sized box!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Only 15 days till they need to be sent out :yikes:

How did that come around so fast?
i really need to go buy some wrapping paper haha


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I need wrapping paper too


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Are yous all excited?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh Lordy, I think I've finished! 

Husband on a late shift on Saturday and teen daughter will be bogging off no doubt so I'm going to wrap them with ma wee son then I think. 

The only flaw in that plan is that I bought reems of paper in the January sales to wrap this years Santa toys and I obviously don't want son to see that as I think this might be his last year of believing. I may have a good hoak at other papers I have bought in previous January sales!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

The day has finally come... shopping time :001_tt1: Pay day finally. Would of been done so much earlier if it wasn't for having to get a new car so i feel slightly unorganized :hand: I'm off work for 9days now so plenty of time to get sorted ready for posting  
How's everyone else doing?
I'm even tempted to trim the house up whilst i'm off :aureola:


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wrapping mine up now, still need a card. 

If i had any say we would also be trimming up the house right now! haha


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Yay! My last thing arrived in the post today  

But, I still need to buy a few little packs of treats as extras and wrapping paper... Oh and I have one box, just need a second one  

Need to get my skates on... Not long now  

SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Thought i'd wrap tonight.... found a good box..... got in the bath..... dexter found the huge stuffed ( with those little polystyrene balls ) toy in the SHUT wardrobe...... we are no longer speaking.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I was gonna wrap tonight but have no cellotape :nonod:


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I am still shopping:blush:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mines all done, I made myself celotape it up to resist adding more, just waiting on the right time to send it now  Its come about soooo quickly, when I first signed up it seemed ages and ages to wait but it's not long now!!! I feel pretty sad for looking forward to people posting pictures of boxes in the 'I am received thread' haha.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Ahhhh!!! I'm panicking now! 

The thing I've been waiting on, arrived but it's way too big to send, I think... Nightmare! 

I still have a week, right? Lol. I keep looking at it all and thinking it's not enough. Driving myself crazy over here :yikes:


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm finished shopping now, just waiting for everything to arrive so I can wrap it up


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Ahhhh!!! I'm panicking now!
> 
> The thing I've been waiting on, arrived but it's way too big to send, I think... Nightmare!
> 
> I still have a week, right? Lol. I keep looking at it all and thinking it's not enough. Driving myself crazy over here :yikes:


I had the opposite problem with some of the things I ordered bring to small. Unfortunately there isn't time to swap with a larger version so they're going to have to do. I don't think they'll be _too_ small, but I wish they was bigger lol.

I've had to put a stop to my spending now. But you're right that once you get everything together it doesn't look enough!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I had the opposite problem with some of the things I ordered bring to small. Unfortunately there isn't time to swap with a larger version so they're going to have to do. I don't think they'll be _too_ small, but I wish they was bigger lol.
> 
> I've had to put a stop to my spending now. But you're right that once you get everything together it doesn't look enough!


I'm a bit like this but the opposite lol!! I'm a little worried some of the things I have bought are too big!! Oh well though :blushing:

My presents are wrapped!! Just need a few more things i.e. card and a clue and then it'll be ready to send


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ahh same wrapped everything up but i need a card and to sort out my clue.

Then to stop worrying its not enough and just post it lol.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Think I went wayyyyy overboard with mine now, took it to the post office to post and they wanted over £14 to send :/ Yikes! needless to say its back with me at the moment! !!!!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> Think I went wayyyyy overboard with mine now, took it to the post office to post and they wanted over £14 to send :/ Yikes! needless to say its back with me at the moment! !!!!!


Lol Whoops!!


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Got a post office card for my last item - collecting it tomorrow  then it's wrapping time....


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jackie99 said:


> Think I went wayyyyy overboard with mine now, took it to the post office to post and they wanted over £14 to send :/ Yikes! needless to say its back with me at the moment! !!!!!


You're better with a box no bigger than 6 1/2" in height (can be as long as you like). They go off height more than weight nowadays so postage should be much much cheaper than £14. I was horrified when I first sold something on ebay and the cost of postage was way more than I'd sold the item for because of the shape of the box.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> Think I went wayyyyy overboard with mine now, took it to the post office to post and they wanted over £14 to send :/ Yikes! needless to say its back with me at the moment! !!!!!


wow it cost me less than that to courier a large pushchair


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> wow it cost me less than that to courier a large pushchair


I know! Its really bad the post costs and its because of the weight they say but its all light things in there! Guess I will have to put faith in the courier service who recently smashed my giant lava lamp to pieces! And hope for the best, I don't really want to re open the parcel now and try and decide what to take out! that would be impossible, lesson learnt though in case of a next time and I wouldn't mind only I went overboard and am doing 5 secret santas altogether!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Just an idea ..  
But.
As people have sent already maybe we should not mention if we've sent or not (still wrapping/ waiting for bits n bobs/ still need stuff .. Etc!) or how it'll be being sent? Then it'll make the guessing harder?  

I don't mean to be a spoil sport but for me who has received i'm already thinking 'well you havent sent so i can cross you off!'  

Or maybe i'm just playing detective too much and getting carried away


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree! I shalt be saying when I have sent it  As people could narrow it down - well obviously I'll be messaging CanineK9 to let her know.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I agree! I shalt be saying when I have sent it  As people could narrow it down - well obviously I'll be messaging CanineK9 to let her know.


Him*  but thanks 

As I've mentioned previously, this is your guys SS so you can run it the way you feel best


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe they are all saying we are still wrapping but have already sent  keep you off their trail.

I agree tho on the posting front or it will be easy to know who sent who what.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah i might throw out a red herring and say - not even started shopping yet.....



or have I?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Him*  but thanks
> 
> As I've mentioned previously, this is your guys SS so you can run it the way you feel best


Wow i feel silly, i didnt even realise you wasnt a she! In the 12months + of being on pf  sorry ck9 !


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Yeah i might throw out a red herring and say - not even started shopping yet.....
> 
> or have I?


Ha... This guessing game got a whole lot more interesting now  love it!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Wow i feel silly, i didnt even realise you wasnt a she! In the 12months + of being on pf  sorry ck9 !


Nor did I  :mellow:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Wow i feel silly, i didnt even realise you wasnt a she! In the 12months + of being on pf  sorry ck9 !


Your not alone.... I didnt know till last week either!!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Pffft...you lot are soooooo slooooow...I got the memo aggggges ago 


Although me being a nosey cow probably has something to do with that 

:arf:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ordered my first ( or maybe last  ) thing today........ tee hee hee


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

If Lexie can tease Im going to as well......I sent mine this morning in a big red, white and green box..... Or did I, not sure now ???


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> If Lexie can tease Im going to as well......I sent mine this morning in a big red, white and green box..... Or did I, not sure now ???


Nowt wrong with throwing folk off the scent...... or should that be sent


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Right children, announcement time 

I know a few of you have messaged me and a few have messaged India about your SS and saying you have sent- If I haven't replied no worries I got your PM!

All gifts must be sent out by 7th December 2014 

If you have a *genuine* reason you will not be able to send out by then make sure you Pm me or India- I'm more active these days so you can always message me 

Myself and India will be sending messages out this Sunday to remind people who haven't sent out to get sending. That May or may not include us two! 

If anyone hasn't sent by 5th December a final reminder will be sent

After that if you haven't sent by 7th December, I will be very unhappy and will once again be sending emergency gifts. And I'm also afraid it won't run in 2015 if anyone doesn't send 

Thanks all!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

posting mine on Monday! all wrapped and good to go!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Indiandpuppy said:


> posting mine on Monday! all wrapped and good to go!


Shhhhh!!!!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's a bit embarrassing but I'm not sure if I have got a parcel mixed up with another dog. I may or may not have sent them already. If I have I'm super sorry to my SS dogs  Should be okay though


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Has anyone used a courier? if so, who? worried RM are gonna charge loads


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Has anyone used a courier? if so, who? worried RM are gonna charge loads


Some people in the Cat section have used MyHermes but a member posted this - Cheap Parcel Delivery From Interparcel website where you can compare courier companies. The Royal Mail website also has a price finder so you can get an idea how much it will cost to send


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

You don't need to put the gifts in a box either if you want to keep costs down
Just as long as the gifts are in some sort of container (bag, sack, box etc) it's fine.


----------

